# Mistakes when smoking meat?



## pinta77 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey, I'm new here. I'm a high school student, and for some odd reason, I have to do a report on smoking meat. In the report, we have to explain what a character in our book did incorrectly while he was trying to preserve meat and failed. The problem is, the book really doesn't go into detail on that and the teacher doesn't seem to care. Gotta love ten year. ;)

So what are some of the worst mistakes you can make when smoking meat to preserve it?


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi pinta, you need to revisit your profile & add where you're from....and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to SMF hope you stay and learn to smoke...........................meat

1. Forget to add  sodium nitrite salt cure to your sausage recipe when smoking meat below 140deg

2. Letting your meat especially pork for the sausage your preparing to smoke reach room temp,  needs to keep from 38-40deg

There are many more I'm sure other members will add,

al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2012)

Welcome....Here is some great reference material you can draw from...JJ

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/fact_sheets/Smoking_Meat_and_Poultry/index.asp#2

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Fact_Sheets/Basics_for_Handling_Food_Safely/

http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/nchfp/lit_rev/cure_smoke_pres.html


----------



## pinta77 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the help =)


----------

